# beautyfull cypruss lake ,Tobermory on, CA



## machine (Aug 26, 2006)

well any divers out there will have heard of tombermory ontario as being one of the diving capitals for freshwater (suposedly the best)
and lazy me being only an hour away from it youd think i would have spent more time up there .
when we arrived at the camp site all we heard about was "the grotto" (a nice cave that is accesable under water and by climbing doen a short cliff)
so i thought well ill have to go and check this out before the trip is up , its only a 30 min hike on the bruce trail system.
I love to swim . ive alwas wanted to go to the bahamas or somthing with the crystal clear blue water , but a. never had the money and b. i hate sharks lol .
so to my amazment after the hike i catxh a glimps of the most amazing water ive ever seen .
this water was to die for , extremly cold but worht it (gerorgian bay is large) i was in water over 50 feet deep and the bootom was as clear as day even with out googles . most of these pic were taken about 15 feet deep and youll see what i mean 

its too bad its such a well known spot 











me finally getting into the water . bit of a shock at first 





can you belive its canada 










i had to take the big plunge , once i go tup there everyone was watching so i had no choice but to go 





so ive totally spoiled my self and cant go swimming any where else lol 


all are just resized except the cliff jump (had to help the sky abit (wife took that one lol )


----------



## machine (Aug 27, 2006)

bump? lol

heres a few more 

this is where the jump was lol . its alot higher when i go tup there , even from the pic of me jumping it doesnt see as high


----------



## El Gabito (Aug 27, 2006)

beaaaauuutiful lake! Nice shots too! The colors are wonderful. I didn't know canada had anything like that.


----------



## machine (Aug 27, 2006)

lol i know i didnt ethier . and it wasnt far fom me , i should have mentioned that the water you see in these pics is gerorgian bay . cypruss lake is the only acces to this area .


----------

